# xsane xinetd

## wolfbite_aus

xsane is working from local machine  no probs

But if I try to access it from the network it fails

/var/log/messages reports nothing

but if I monitor the local machine with iptraf and try to access from the other machine, I get

Fri Feb 23 10:05:07 2007; TCP; eth0; 48 bytes; from 192.168.111.21:3685 to 192.168.111.200:6566; first packet (SYN)

Fri Feb 23 10:05:07 2007; TCP; eth0; 40 bytes; from 192.168.111.200:6566 to 192.168.111.21:3685; Connection reset; 1 packets, 40 bytes, avg flow rate 0.00 kbits/s; opposite direction 1 packets, 48 bytes; avg flow rate 0.00 kbits/s

Fri Feb 23 10:05:07 2007; TCP; eth0; 48 bytes; from 192.168.111.21:3685 to 192.168.111.200:6566; first packet (SYN)

Fri Feb 23 10:05:07 2007; TCP; eth0; 40 bytes; from 192.168.111.200:6566 to 192.168.111.21:3685; Connection reset; 1 packets, 40 bytes, avg flow rate 0.00 kbits/s; opposite direction 1 packets, 48 bytes; avg flow rate 0.00 kbits/s

I've tried allowing in most of the .conf I could find

Any clues on where I should be looking

----------

## ronmon

If you don't already have one you need to make a file called /etc/xinet.d/sane-tcp. Mine looks like this, set the group to whatever you use:

```

service sane-port

{

    socket_type = stream

    server      = /usr/sbin/saned

    server_args = saned

    protocol    = tcp

    user        = root

    group       = scanner

    wait        = no

}

```

In /etc/sane.d/dll.conf you need to make sure that "net" is uncommented as well as the backend that your scanner needs. And in /etc/sane.d/net add or uncomment "localhost". Then restart /etc/init.d/xinetd.

That's how mine works.

----------

## wolfbite_aus

thanks for the help  :Smile: )

/etc/xinet.d/sane-tcp??

thought it had to be  /etc/xinet.d/sane-port as in services?? but tried it anyway, nope

enabled localhost in net, missed that, but didnt make a difference

I stopped xinetd, but getting the same iptraf output so believe I must be stuffing it somewhere else

no firewall enabled on pc connected to scanner 

Think I need to check BEFORE xinetd but not sure what I should be checking for

read about tcp-wrappers, seems to be an optional, not a requirement

any way to test a port? (beside telnet ip:port)

anyone break down the process    outside inside xinetd saned?

help appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

